# Colors! DS art.



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoiler












No, I am NOT ashamed of myself.

Okay yes I am.

Anyways.  Colors!

After drawing choose "export" and then the size, and it'll recreate your brush strokes to make a larger image, a PNG on your card, upload it for us to see.


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 2, 2010)

Loving Colors! at the moment, Although the amount of people uploading the default paintings you get with it is getting rather annoying.


----------



## mameks (Dec 2, 2010)

Why does a KFC bucket say "I'm Lovin' It"?


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 2, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Why does a KFC bucket say "I'm Lovin' It"?


of course, it is their slogan (for Australia that is)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm Lovin' It...

Isn't that the McDonalds slogan from yeeeears ago? Or is it still the same. Been a while since I've been there.

Also:
nsfw


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoiler: The Goddamned Batman


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it's still the McDonald's slogan, even if they may not say it as much.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I think it's still the McDonald's slogan, even if they may not say it as much.



Down Under things are reversed.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 2, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaat! 'KFC's slogan here is can't beat that taste', isn't it?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler: The Goddamned Batman


I'm... THE GODDAMN BATMAN


----------



## boof222 (Dec 2, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm pretty sure it is...


----------



## playallday (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## mameks (Dec 2, 2010)

You went with Tundra then :3


----------



## Exaltys (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoiler: Weird Penguin Thing













Spoiler: Some sort of bugs or something











I whipped these up in a few minutes.

This is the kind of thing that would benefit so much from unlocking DSi mode. You could save straight to the SD card so you wouldn't have to take the flash card out of the DS.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

You still have to undo the SD's (tight, at least on my DSi) latch and take the SD card out...


----------



## Exaltys (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, good point. I just hate having to take the flash card out, find my SD attachment, take the micro SD card out, put it in the attachment, and then everything that comes with taking it out of the computer.

Less steps to just take an SD card out. Also you could still keep the DS on.


----------



## Exaltys (Dec 3, 2010)

Spoiler: Penguins!


----------



## Exaltys (Dec 4, 2010)

Spoiler: Heart + Mini Penguin













Spoiler: lol


----------



## Searinox (Dec 4, 2010)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> Spoiler: lol


Congrats on your first furry drawing! You're on the right path to becoming one!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

*feels special* XD


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *feels special* XD


Am I correct in believing that pressure sensing doesn't work in he DSi. :/


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

You can just adjust the pen pressure options to fake it with more work.


----------



## Exaltys (Jan 7, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2011)

That's actually cute.


----------



## Exaltys (Jan 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> That's actually cute.



Hey! What are you saying about my others!?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2011)

HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jan 9, 2011)

im missing another art game?! all ive got is art academy, what is this colours! you speak of?


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2011)

It's a homebrew app.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jan 9, 2011)

ah, thats is why, i never try homebrew games, 80% of em are just terrible....(yes i realise that they are *HOMEBREW*) but i just dont accept something so dull..... maybe colour..... but im working on a wave right now for art academy


----------



## Exaltys (Feb 25, 2011)

[youtube]wAJMbXn7_AQ[/youtube]

Just discovered the Java applet.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 25, 2011)

y u eof dis


----------

